# Harness for Raccoons



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

Hi,

What type of harness do you use for your raccoons and how do you entice them to wear them ?

I want to take my little fellows out into the garden to familiarise them to our space and then venture out to the surrounding fields and woods.

So any advice would be welcome as I dont want them slipping out of the harness.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

when wyot was little i used a rabbit figure of 8 harness on him....now he has grown he has a cat figure of 8 one 

wyot hates the harness an runs an hides when he see's it so i have to grab him an scruff to put it on 

he isnt a fan of walking but i try get him out in the garden but it tends to end up with him sat on my shoulders or head an me doing the walking for him :lol2:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Products - Peculiar Pets Ltd

I had a look at this one, looks quite good. Or search ratcheting harness online. Take neck and body measurements first though cos you don't wanna buy one and find it doesn't fit lol.


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> when wyot was little i used a rabbit figure of 8 harness on him....now he has grown he has a cat figure of 8 one
> 
> wyot hates the harness an runs an hides when he see's it so i have to grab him an scruff to put it on
> 
> he isnt a fan of walking but i try get him out in the garden but it tends to end up with him sat on my shoulders or head an me doing the walking for him :lol2:


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I just use a collar on Oska....too much hard work putting a harness on every time lol. They are not fans of being held static! ha

Actually have a vid from other day, shall upload it to you tube and post it up so you can see him out walking


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

Cheers for the replies and I was wondering about collars but thought they would slip them.

After being bitten when cleaning them out the other day i'm sure harnesses may be a stresser for them.

At least i've found out they don't like blue surgical gloves hence the bite as i've never been bitten when cleaning out before and this has been a daily occurrance for them.

And I'd love to see your video, as it's great seeing everybody elses raccoons.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Sorry about the delay my computer was being a right pain in the you know what!

Here ya go 

YouTube - Oska out walking
YouTube - Oska Raccoon out for a stroll!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

we use this one for Atuki, the clips are really strong compared to the cheaper one that i found at pets at home. You will need a set of leather or gardening gloves and 2 pairs of hands to get it on. We leave Atukis on pretty much all the time as he is walked at least once a day. If you decide to leave it on make sure there isnt anything that can catch the harness and monitor it daily to make sure it doesnt need to be loosened or that it isnt causing chaffing.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_carriers_travel/harnesses/188545


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

slugsiss32 said:


> Products - Peculiar Pets Ltd
> 
> I had a look at this one, looks quite good. Or search ratcheting harness online. Take neck and body measurements first though cos you don't wanna buy one and find it doesn't fit lol.


Thanks Hun :2thumb:x



This Rachet one is brilliant.... There are some places on the net you can get them reasonably priced... They quick to put on so before they know whats going on its on them lol :2thumb: XS Small fits an adult coonie


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Harnesses & collars are a no go area with my Kasacoonie......have tried every different type I can get & so far not one has remaind on her for more than 20 seconds!! I keep telling her its only her that is loosing out on not wearing one :whistling2::lol2::lol2:

If you are out walking them, might be worth taking out public liability insurance though - in case they ladder someones tights or something worse of course :2thumb:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Kelly, I love the videos of Oska! Funny how he trys to climb up the trees. :lol2:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Roo uses a dog harness that fits over her head and round her belly! not sure on the make as it was a present from my mum as she kept slipping every harness we tried! and although she sulks I get it on and off with no problems! she loves going out and associates that with her harness and to be honest has never shown aggresion when having it put on or removed! :flrt:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Harnesses & collars are a no go area with my Kasacoonie......have tried every different type I can get & so far not one has remaind on her for more than 20 seconds!! I keep telling her its only her that is loosing out on not wearing one :whistling2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> If you are out walking them, might be worth taking out public liability insurance though - in case they ladder someones tights or something worse of course :2thumb:


Any ideas where the best place to get insurance is? its something i have been thinking if for a while.


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine are all insured through Exotics Direct  x




fantapants said:


> Any ideas where the best place to get insurance is? its something i have been thinking if for a while.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

fantapants said:


> Any ideas where the best place to get insurance is? its something i have been thinking if for a while.


 
What Michelle said :lol2::lol2:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Ditto to the above...Exotics Direct are well known and reputable


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

Buffy is insured with exotics direct and the only prob ive had is i had to get separate policy for public liability and that only covers me when she is on my property,not out and about,so make sure that youre not paying for something that might not be any use to you anyway x


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

mimozine said:


> Buffy is insured with exotics direct and the only prob ive had is i had to get separate policy for public liability and that only covers me when she is on my property,not out and about,so make sure that youre not paying for something that might not be any use to you anyway x


I got the PL quote through today, it covers 12 shows a year and escape......doesnt cover walks. And thats not including vets bills , came in at £112 a year.


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

Had to get separate policy for vet bills and although both were through ED the actual policies by different companies,all adds up doesnt it? theyre SO worth it though,cant wait to have more expence of another this spring!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

I just took delivery of a ferplast ratcheting harness that i ordered off amazon. It was £18 ish with free delivery and i would strongly suggest that any raccoon owner that uses harness tries these! I really wasnt expecting it to be so sturdy and well made, its going to be THE only harness i use and as soon as i get paid i will be ordering another few just in case i cant get them in the future. Will post some pics later!


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

Cheers Fantapants and i'm looking forward to seeing your pictures :2thumb:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

just took a quick pic for comparison. I have put the harness on Atuki and its perfcet, so much sturdier than any of the tohers we have tried in the past.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

fantapants said:


> just took a quick pic for comparison. I have put the harness on Atuki and its perfcet, so much sturdier than any of the tohers we have tried in the past.
> 
> image


We use these for our raccoons


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

Will definatley be ordering one of those,looks really strong and comfy.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

After seeing the pics of that harness I bought one too...but it's too big around his neck he keeps putting his front legs through the neck part!

Fine around his tummy though but I assume he will still have a little bit of growing to do seeing as he is only coming up for 9 months 

But as Ali say's it is very well made and it looks easy to put on and off. Shall stick with the collar for the meantime

x


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> After seeing the pics of that harness I bought one too...but it's too big around his neck he keeps putting his front legs through the neck part!
> 
> Fine around his tummy though but I assume he will still have a little bit of growing to do seeing as he is only coming up for 9 months
> 
> ...


Atuki must be a monster sized raccoon then cos his neck part isnt even on the tightest!


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

fantapants said:


> Atuki must be a monster sized raccoon then cos his neck part isnt even on the tightest!


What size did you buy ?


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Renfield said:


> What size did you buy ?


xtrasmall


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I think Oska is just little tbh lol


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

I use this cat harness on Indy, as it's fully adjustable. All other ones I tried were either too tight around the abdomen or too lose around the neck.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

NinaDee said:


> I use this cat harness on Indy, as it's fully adjustable. All other ones I tried were either too tight around the abdomen or too lose around the neck.
> 
> image


 
I was looking at those a while back but never got round to buying one. Atuki raccoon has managed to undo the clips that re just ike that on every harness i have tried. Twice it happened on his nighty walk so i am gad i made the swap to the ratcheting harness as he hasnt managed to escape it even once.


----------

